# Camper length



## bassin

If a camper itself is 25' long, and has a 3' tongue is it listed as a 28 footer in the exterior length specifications? In other words. Does the ext. length include the tongue?
Thank you, Dan


----------



## bassin

Somebody, Anybody, please!


----------



## kiteri

I don't own a camper, but from shopping for them, I can tell you that different manufacturers do it differently I think.

Some do list "external length" and "internal length". When the do that, they include the tongue for the external length.

I know that the quicksilver popups just list "length" and that length doesn't include the tongue.

Airstreams however only list "length" and include the tongue in their length.

I think it is different by manufacturer.

Sorry I didn't get back to you soon, but we were away for Valentine's weekend!!!


----------



## ctfortner

I also think this is manufacturer specific, but most I have seen, exterior length does include the tongue. I know that airstreams list their exterior length from bumper to the tip of the tongue, or at least they used to.

I have a wildwood, by Forest River, and its a Wildwood 19 LE (19') but its exterior lengths is listed as 21.6 feet which is pretty close to being bumper to tongue.

Is there one specific you are looking for, or just for general knowledge?


----------



## bassin

It's just for genereal info.

I started looking at campers a year ago, in dream mode, and was overwhelmed with all the brands. Even narrowing it down to one brand can be a lot to absorb. I decided to just look into the Jaycos(at least for now) and now, I am looking at three different models with a couple of sizes each! 
I'm not going to be able to buy for a couple of years(thanx to the economy), but, it helps get me through the winter, and I'd like to be as educated and prepared for when the time actually arrives.

As much as I like tenting, it is much more convenient to have at least the basics in a rain proof camper as my wife and I are getting older and I need to spoil her a little bit, considering, she's been such a trooper for tent camping all these years, where if she was married to a non-camper, she would have never gone camping. She has though, learned to enjoy it very much.
Thank you both for your responses:10220: Dan


----------



## sprinter31

Bassin, My trailer is classified as a 22 foot thru DMV but is actually 25' from tongue? Go figure. Remember, if you go too big you cant fit into alot of campground spaces. Steve


----------



## bassin

Thank you Steve for the info. Yah, I don't want one too big for a lot of weekend trips. For the camper itself, 18-22' would be great.


----------



## grcooperjr

bassin said:


> If a camper itself is 25' long, and has a 3' tongue is it listed as a 28 footer in the exterior length specifications? In other words. Does the ext. length include the tongue?
> Thank you, Dan


 
Well...

Fleetwood and the state of Oregon say that my trailer is 21 ft. that includes the tongue. I wish they would just us the box size,(12 ft) it would save me $100 every 2 years in reg fee's..


----------



## bassin

grcooperjr,

Are you saying that you have a 9' long tongue?:rotflmao1:
Dan


----------



## grcooperjr

bassin said:


> grcooperjr,
> 
> Are you saying that you have a 9' long tongue?:rotflmao1:
> Dan


Nope.... The E3 has a Utility Deck on the frt and then a 4ft tongue. Some states don't include the untility deck as a RV living space. Oregon does because it increases the fee's they charge by 3 times.


----------

